# Excel 2007 - dropdown lists - keyboard/mouse frustration!



## flippertie (Apr 8, 2013)

When I start to type a formula Excel helpfully provides a dropdown list of matching functions.  
e.g. Type  "=ave" in a cell and Excel provides : AVEDEV,AVERAGE,AVERAGEA,etc

Is there a way to select an item from the list without touching the mouse?

I can use the keyboard  up/down arrows to highlight a value - but I can't find how to enter it in the cell without using the mouse.  I've tried all combos of enter/shift/ctrl/alt etc, and looked through the Excel options - but can't find a solution.

The nearest is Alt-DownArrow which enables/disables the list appearing.

When I'm working I find switching between keyboard/mouse distracting and like to stick with the keyboard as much as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Apr 8, 2013)

The TAB key works for me.

Denis


----------



## flippertie (Apr 8, 2013)

SydneyGeek said:


> The TAB key works for me.



Ahhh.  You've just reduced my blood pressure by a couple of points! Thanks Denis.


----------

